# Caribbean Vacations Forums > Bahamas, Bermuda and Turks & Caicos >  >  Anyone visited Eleuthera recently?

## patcsmith

Coming up on trip #5 to St Barths...just wondering what else is out there. I've been curious about Eleuthera...seems like it might be the kind of place that could be a good choice for someone that loves St Barths?

----------

